# Rut Activity



## Harvest Time

Anyone have any rut reports for NE Ohio? 

P.S. This is my first post, so I hope I am doing this right.


----------



## beetlebailey

there talking frost this weekend so that should get em going. I usualy do better around nov 11th


----------



## Misdirection

beetlebailey said:


> there talking frost this weekend so that should get em going. I usualy do better around nov 11th


I'll be in a tree tomorrow!


----------



## nis1

Saw a 2.5 year old one antlered buck make a scrape yesterday evening. Things will really start to heat up the last week of October, especially if the weather stays cool. That being said, I would definitely be in the woods tomorrow with the cold hitting. I've gotta work all day then family is coming up in the evening which is killing me....


----------



## Harvest Time

Sounds like the rut is gonna be about a week earlier this year if you believe the lunar calendar.

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/2015-rut-predictions-charles-alsheimer-video/ 



beetlebailey said:


> there talking frost this weekend so that should get em going. I usualy do better around nov 11th


----------



## Carpman

The rut happens on the same week every year for each individual doe no matter the weather or lunar crap. Science has proven this. To time it right you need to know the date of conception in your specific area.


----------



## Harvest Time

Interesting Carpman. What science is that so I can educate myself?



Carpman said:


> The rut happens on the same week every year for each individual doe no matter the weather or lunar crap. Science has proven this. To time it right you need to know the date of conception in your specific area.


esting


----------



## miked913

The "rut" as in breeding happens same days every year. Now rut activity being the breaking up of bachelor groups, rubbing, scraping, seeking, chasing, lock down with breeding then post rut and 28 days later all over again. Now I'm sure I missed something but "rut activities" can be seen from early Oct until January. I watched a buck that had already dropped his antlers breed a doe on Jan. 15 this year. There was a study that finished last year and it showed that more Pope & Young deer in the past 30 years were killed on Nov the 11th. I have been lucky enough in my life to have killed 12 Pope and young bucks here in Ohio and 7 of them died on November 9,10 &11. Some of those days have been in the teens and some in the 70s but I can tell you that whatever I have to do I am in the woods on those 3 days of the year every year! November is a special time and if you one have 1 day in your whole life when all the stars align and you see what happens when the whole woods explode with deer "rutting" you will never forget it! Good luck we're getting close!!


----------



## ying6

Just got in, the activity in my area picked up exponentially this morning. Like it was a switch. Saw 4 bucks that I haven't seen before. No shooters though.


----------



## nis1

I've been living through my fiancé all weekend as I have to work and she's in the woods. She saw two bucks yesterday running nose to the ground in the cornfield and a buck following 3 does this morning as well. Deer movement has been great with this cold front....that's what she tells me anyways...


----------



## Misdirection

Saw four doe and a small 6 yesterday. Was sitting at home drinking coffee this morning and a nice wide 8 walked thru the front yard. Go figure.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Miked, thanks for that great info. For the 1st time in years I am taking that 2nd week of November off. So I hope for some cool weather and big bucks will be up with there nose to the ground... lol


----------



## tootall71

Step daughter got her first deer ever yesterday at a Mosquito Youth Hunt. This buck was nose to the ground on a heavily used deer trail cruisin for does. I imagine next week or sometime soon thereafter the big boys will be on their feet.


----------



## Rocknut

I spotted 3-bucks yesterday afternoon while walking the dog. One really nice one, One had his nose to the ground and was scraping a few trees and the last one was hanging out with a doe.


----------



## squid_1

I was down at Ohio Power this weekend to check the cameras. 10 pics last week all does on one camera and 12 pics on the other all does too. While driving we saw several small bucks but no shooters. We did see a small buck chasing 3 does all over a hillside yesterday morning. Also checked the annual scrape locations and not a one. I think everything is still on track, first week and a half of Nov is the norm.


----------



## Carpman

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2014/10/mind-rutting-buck

Attached is the article putting most "rut" rumors to sleep. No better way to find out than putting GPS collars on wild deer! Completely changed how I hunt.


----------



## Dan

Seen a buck pursuing a doe yesterday.


----------



## ying6

I think rut and rut activity can mean different things to different people. 
I have seen more activity than weeks past. To me, it makes it more exciting to be in the woods. It also starts to get me thinking about the bucks cruising. 
Which I know I enjoy


----------



## pdtroup08

First time seeing this buck came in right before dark following a doe to the feeder. Got them on two cameras 300 yards apart.


----------



## Lowerider1029

Got out Sat. evening in Carroll county, saw 2 small bucks harassing 10 or 12 doe in a picked bean field. Didn't see anything big, but good things are right around the corner. Now is definitely the time to be in a stand.


----------



## jkeeney20

Lets keep this updated, good or bad!

Checked cams yesterday that I had over scrapes past 3 weeks...got 4 mature shooters in the past 3 days hitting my scrapes, all but one daylight! Nothing at all before...its about to get good gentleman..id say from now through November, get in a stand any free minute you have! It can go down anytime!


----------



## BASSINaDL

Was out all day Friday Oct 23rd. Had a bunch of action in the morning from 8-11 saw 5 does passing through about 50 yards away and 2 small bucks trailing them. Half an hour later off behind me I seen a big bodied deer moving in a thicket and soon after another buck came in . Both stood in a little opening where I could barely see them from about 80 years away. Watched them Put on a little show while they spared. Weren't real serious until the bigger deer threw the little six point on its side. The bigger deer was maybe a 120 in 8.. I've noticed a couple decent new rubs on the way to the stand. I'm keying all around a big bedding area that is crawling with does. Gonna go out tonight for a few hours


----------



## Flatty01

Sat should be good. Full moon ending. Can't wait!


----------



## cbranig161

Sat in Wayne co. Public this morning got in at 7:30 buck came in at 8:15 20 yard shot dropped in his tracks. Only showed recent signs of rubs at the bottom of his antlers.


----------



## BASSINaDL

Have seen 6 smaller bucks total the past couple evenings, Wed, and Thursday. Biggest was a borderline shooter 8 but I couldn't do it. They're definantly on the move. Every one with its nose to the ground and looking around.


----------



## Flatty01

Cb congrats! pics?


----------



## ski

Went out last Tuesday and had a small 6 pt walk by in the evening. Went out again Friday morning and a buddy and I saw 4 bucks. one was a 4pt and one a spike. They were walking around around 8:30am. Not really rutting behavior. During that time my buddy saw 2 large bucks feeding in a cornfield between 8-9:15. He rattled and got nothing. We have seen 4 bucks and 0 doe. 
Today (sat) he took an 11pt this morning.
ski
central Ohio


----------



## cbranig161

Flatty01 said:


> Cb congrats! pics?


----------



## Bluewalleye

I went out this morning and saw a 110 inch 8 point around 8 am. Then nothing the rest of the day. Got out of my tree at 1 pm. I hope today wasn't the peak day..... LOL


----------



## Seaturd

Bluewalleye said:


> I went out this morning and saw a 110 inch 8 point around 8 am. Then nothing the rest of the day. Got out of my tree at 1 pm. I hope today wasn't the peak day..... LOL


I sat in my stand in Tusc cty from 11 am till dark and saw 3 hawks, 2 pileated woodpeckers, an owl, 812 squirrels and 128 chipmunks.... no deer.


----------



## BASSINaDL

This up coming weekend should be great. The 7th and 8th. It'll be warm up in the 70's middle of the week then drops in the 40's sat sun. I'll bet they're gonna be running around. Frost would be great too


----------



## buckeyebowman

miked913 said:


> The "rut" as in breeding happens same days every year. Now rut activity being the breaking up of bachelor groups, rubbing, scraping, seeking, chasing, lock down with breeding then post rut and 28 days later all over again. Now I'm sure I missed something but "rut activities" can be seen from early Oct until January. I watched a buck that had already dropped his antlers breed a doe on Jan. 15 this year. There was a study that finished last year and it showed that more Pope & Young deer in the past 30 years were killed on Nov the 11th. I have been lucky enough in my life to have killed 12 Pope and young bucks here in Ohio and 7 of them died on November 9,10 &11. Some of those days have been in the teens and some in the 70s but I can tell you that whatever I have to do I am in the woods on those 3 days of the year every year! November is a special time and if you one have 1 day in your whole life when all the stars align and you see what happens when the whole woods explode with deer "rutting" you will never forget it! Good luck we're getting close!!


Great post miked! I heard much the same from someone in the DOW several years ago. The peak of the primary rut comes in mid November every year and it is based on photoperiodism, the length of the days. Temperature and moon phase have nothing to do with it. I will say this about the moon. When there's a big, bright full moon out in a clear sky all night, the deer activity the next morning seems to be a little subdued. That's the time to be in the stand mid-day. Radio tracking studies have shown that deer get up out of their beds and move around about every 8 hours. If they're bedding down just before dawn, then lunchtime is the right time! Not to mention a lot of hunters leave the woods then.

Also, about the secondary and tertiary ruts. There's a local car repair shop that has some incredible buck mounts displayed on it's walls. The guys there love to hunt the late season, particularly the late ruts mid-December and mid-January. Especially mid-January. Their reasoning goes like this. By the time that last, huntable rut comes around, the bucks are running out of does and running out of time. Thus, they are up and moving around more than any other time of the season. Might be true, might not be, but it works for them.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

squid_1 said:


> I was down at Ohio Power this weekend to check the cameras. 10 pics last week all does on one camera and 12 pics on the other all does too. While driving we saw several small bucks but no shooters. We did see a small buck chasing 3 does all over a hillside yesterday morning. Also checked the annual scrape locations and not a one. I think everything is still on track, first week and a half of Nov is the norm.


How was the sign at Ohio power. I stopped going years back due to pressure and lack of deer. Has it rebounded at all?


----------



## the czar

Hunted erie Co this morning passed on a 125" 8pt saw a 6 pt and 3 adult does all does were alone neither buck had a nose to ground nor were there necks swollen .hopefully this weekend. Got a 140+ 10pt I'm waiting on. Good luck guys


----------



## Weekender#1

Hancock County it looks like it is on like Kong. 11-2-15 
Friday Evening I watched two bucks fighting and chasing until legal shooting time passed, they were still at it but I left. Saturday evening 1 doe with 2 yearlings came out to feed, out followed a single buck, stood about 30 yards away just watching the 3, out from the west came another buck that was tending the 3 pack, he walked in sniffed their butts and stood there watching buck #1, then out of the west came another buck much smaller, standing way back watching, no monsters just small baskets all maybe 50-60 yards out, earlier I saw anther pack with a buck chasing. This is the time to be out in the woods.


----------



## grummanator

Had two groups of does in the field last night but not one buck came sniffing before dark.


----------



## fishdealer04

Sunday I was in the stand at 2 PM and sat until after dark...no deer.

Monday I was in the stand at 5:45 Am and sat until 10 AM. I saw 1 small 4 pointer and a bunch of squirrels. I sat that evening from 2:30 PM until after dark and saw no deer at all.

Today I was in the stand at 5:45 AM and sat until 10 AM again. I had a doe and 2 smaller ones come in together at 7:30. At 8:15 I had a doezilla and an average size doe come in together. No bucks. Did see a ridiculous amount of squirrels today.

Over the past 2 weeks though I have about 20-25 rubs that weren't there before. Some small and some major size rubs. Also have 3 scrapes that are new. They are moving through the area but just very nocturnal I think. I have not put any cameras out since I had 3 stolen on this property last year so not sure what is moving through. I had 3 very nice size bucks on camera last year 1 of which I have pictures of the previous 2 years. Big old buck that looks to be 300 pounds (legs look so tiny on him) and just a ton of mass on his rack. I have not seen him in person but my fiance had him run a doe off in front of her last year- too bad she had filled her buck tag a week before.

I think after the rain on Friday and the dropping temps this weekend it will be full blown chasing time. Can't wait!


----------



## miked913

fishdealer04 said:


> Sunday I was in the stand at 2 PM and sat until after dark...no deer.
> 
> Monday I was in the stand at 5:45 Am and sat until 10 AM. I saw 1 small 4 pointer and a bunch of squirrels. I sat that evening from 2:30 PM until after dark and saw no deer at all.
> 
> Today I was in the stand at 5:45 AM and sat until 10 AM again. I had a doe and 2 smaller ones come in together at 7:30. At 8:15 I had a doezilla and an average size doe come in together. No bucks. Did see a ridiculous amount of squirrels today.
> 
> Over the past 2 weeks though I have about 20-25 rubs that weren't there before. Some small and some major size rubs. Also have 3 scrapes that are new. They are moving through the area but just very nocturnal I think. I have not put any cameras out since I had 3 stolen on this property last year so not sure what is moving through. I had 3 very nice size bucks on camera last year 1 of which I have pictures of the previous 2 years. Big old buck that looks to be 300 pounds (legs look so tiny on him) and just a ton of mass on his rack. I have not seen him in person but my fiance had him run a doe off in front of her last year- too bad she had filled her buck tag a week before.
> 
> I think after the rain on Friday and the dropping temps this weekend it will be full blown chasing time. Can't wait![/QUObeenIt is not uncommon for them to be more active at night when the temps are as warm as they have been. Keep at it they'll come


----------



## miked913

Saw 2 small bucks dogging a doe right along 480 near twinsburg on my way to work @ 11 today.


----------



## buckeyebowman

fishdealer04 said:


> Over the past 2 weeks though I have about 20-25 rubs that weren't there before. Some small and some major size rubs. Also have 3 scrapes that are new. They are moving through the area but just very nocturnal I think.
> 
> I think after the rain on Friday and the dropping temps this weekend it will be full blown chasing time. Can't wait!


I think some of the nocturnal activity might be from the nice weather we've been having. Think about it. Deer respond to stimuli just like we do. By now they're wearing their winter coats. How comfortable would you be walking around in a full tilt winter coat in 75 degree weather? If a deer can lay in it's bed, chewing cud, and not burning up calories like mad because it's really cold out, why would it be on it's feet other than to pee and poop?

Back in the day the old timers would say that the Fall weather was warm so we didn't get a rut! Nonsense! Where do they think all the fawns came from the following year? We had a rut, we just couldn't see it because it happened mostly at night! 

I would gladly welcome a cooling trend to get more deer on their feet during the day.


----------



## crestliner TS

buckeyebowman said:


> I think some of the nocturnal activity might be from the nice weather we've been having. Think about it. Deer respond to stimuli just like we do. By now they're wearing their winter coats. How comfortable would you be walking around in a full tilt winter coat in 75 degree weather? If a deer can lay in it's bed, chewing cud, and not burning up calories like mad because it's really cold out, why would it be on it's feet other than to pee and poop?
> 
> Back in the day the old timers would say that the Fall weather was warm so we didn't get a rut! Nonsense! Where do they think all the fawns came from the following year? We had a rut, we just couldn't see it because it happened mostly at night!
> 
> I would gladly welcome a cooling trend to get more deer on their feet during the day.


yep, saw lots of chasing last week of Oct. when it was cold, then once it got warmer I have not seen much. Finally some cold this week end should get them moving during the day!


----------



## SelfTaught

Seen two bucks today with does out in fields keeping close tabs on them. One a nice 10pt. Brother in law saw a bruiser 10point this morning trailing does but couldn't get a clean shot. Seen a lot of deer moving today. It's picking up nicely. Erie & Lorain counties.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Was another slow day for me down in Port Washington. Saw one 8 point that may have gone 100 inches at 8 am. And that was it. I got down at 1 pm to go home and watch some college football..... Hoping it starts up soon in my hunting woods...


----------



## buckeyebowman

crestliner TS said:


> yep, saw lots of chasing last week of Oct. when it was cold, then once it got warmer I have not seen much. Finally some cold this week end should get them moving during the day!


Yes, indeed! I have some time off scheduled and will be hitting it hard this week. It's prime time, the temps have cooled off some, but not so cold that you can't stand to be out there for a long time. This week may be as close to ideal as you can get around here, so get out there!


----------



## mattlecon

I had a really nice 10 pointer come in to with in 80 yards and bed down for a half hour at 6:45 this morning. With the warm weather this past week I think it slowed the day time movement considerably


----------



## SelfTaught

My brother in law who is only in town for the weekend saw a 10pt cruising & shot this 8pt chasing a doe last night. Lorain county. Seen a lot of movement yesterday.


----------



## miked913

Was like a light switch this am. Deer chasing all over. Saw a giant buck breed a doe at 8:00. Heard a little chasing about 1/2 hr ago.


----------



## big ducks

Tons of deer movement today, the cool weather must of helped daylight movement. Hunted until 2 today and saw deer most of the day. Little bucks running does all over, saw 2 shooter bucks today one of them trailing 2 does. Hunted last Thursday and saw 7 deer so its definitely getting going for sure. Good luck guys. Just a reminder guys make sure your all wearing your safety harnesses, most guys do it automatically but there's still a few guys that don't.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Yesterday morning was awesome. Hunted til noon. Saw 20+ deer. 7 were bucks. 2 were shooters. Like big ducks said, the little bucks were running does all over the place. Northeast Ohio. It's time to be in your stands fellas!!!


----------



## Bluefinn

I_Shock_Em said:


> Yesterday morning was awesome. Hunted til noon. Saw 20+ deer. 7 were bucks. 2 were shooters. Like big ducks said, the little bucks were running does all over the place. Northeast Ohio. It's time to be in your stands fellas!!!


I hunted 4 hrs Sat. morning & 4 hrs Sun till dark without seeing a deer. Had 2 does on my camera Sun. morning while I wasn't there but no bucks. Did have a shooter come in behind me Thurs. night but no shot. I'm frustrated. Not seeing any chasing in my woods.


----------



## big ducks

Just talked to a buddy who is hunting north of Columbus right now, said deer are running everywhere he has seen eight bucks just this morning along with a ton of does. Most places it's starting big time.


----------



## sickle

I hunted 5 hours Saturday morning and all day Sunday in NW Williams county and saw a total of 1 smaller buck. Usually we would be seeing 5-10 deer a day easily. Frustrated would be putting it mildly!!!


----------



## Junebug2320

Sat Mon morning til noon. Back out at 2. Three bucks spike, forkhorn this morning and tall 4pt about 15mins ago. Saw a nice shooter this morning, wrong side of tracks, literally !! No does, maybe Mr big has them locked down. Dunno--


----------



## squid_1

UNCLEMIKE said:


> How was the sign at Ohio power. I stopped going years back due to pressure and lack of deer. Has it rebounded at all?


 Had approx 20 different bucks on trail cam. Spent all of last week down there. We saw deer but the majority of the bucks were not cruising during the day. I watched several bucks and they weren't bird dogging but just walking. It seemed to improve Saturday. Scrapes weren't being hit regularly either. While driving around at night we saw quite a few bucks hanging around does. The herd looked plentiful to me.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

squid_1 said:


> Had approx 20 different bucks on trail cam. Spent all of last week down there. We saw deer but the majority of the bucks were not cruising during the day. I watched several bucks and they weren't bird dogging but just walking. It seemed to improve Saturday. Scrapes weren't being hit regularly either. While driving around at night we saw quite a few bucks hanging around does. The herd looked plentiful to me.


thank you for taking the time to reply. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## SelfTaught

Had a 150"+ trailing two does yesterday at 330pm keeping close tabs. Biggest deer I've seen in my woods. Really tall buck seemed like his tines touched the sky with huge mass on his base. Came within 30yrds but my buck tag is filled. My wife is sitting in that stand right now! Erie county


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman

When do they normally start locking down and not moving as much in central Ohio? Just curious if we have another week or 2 of good movement. Seen a few chasing but cameras still showing a lot more night movement.


----------



## jamesbalog

saw a 120ish 8 pushing does last night and today saw a buck that easily breaks 150" walk across the road nose to the ground.

lorain county


----------



## miked913

watched this buck breed a doe last night at 11:00 and was still standing over her today at 4:00. Cuyahoga co.


----------



## cbranig161

Hunting Wayne co. This morning pulled into our spot had 3 small bucks chasing 2 does 80 yards away


----------



## miked913

same 125ish buck I've watched the last 2 days moved onto another doe in the same area here in cuyahoga co.


----------



## Bluewalleye

That is a kool picture miked.... really kool
That picture has more rutting activity in it then what I saw all of last week while in the woods.


----------

